#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Passing Excel Parameter to ODBC mysql query

## bearclaw

Hi,
I've been trying to pass a parameter (cell.value) to a mysql query so I can update the query via a cell input and not have to use the command line.

Here is what I have:
Select
  domain As Domain, Date(time_period) As Date
From mytbl 
Where domain in (Select * From [tblSpend$g2])

tblSpend$g2 is my worksheet name and the cell I want the parameter to pass from.

Windows7
MySQL 5.1.11

Thanks!

----------


## alansidman

I have not used MySQL, but you may be able to glean something from this link where it shows how to do the same with an Access db.

http://datapigtechnologies.com/blog/...ry-from-excel/

I have used this method successfully.

Alan

----------


## bearclaw

Thanks Alan. This seems to be a great start.

----------


## f1torque

Hey bearclaw, did you resolve this issue i am requiring a similar solution?

----------

